# S&P 500



## Student of Gann (15 August 2021)

24th August Major Cycle due . Most likely High . Will update as we move into this date .


----------



## Student of Gann (8 April 2022)

Hello here is a Forecast for the SP500 posted on the 24th March calling Top for the 29th March also included was a supplement outlining the 6th April as a Minor Cycle date to watch . Student of Gann Twitter .


----------



## Student of Gann (2 June 2022)

Here is an update for the SP500 including a Curve extending out towards the end of August containing five Cycle Dates where significant reversals are projected to occur . The first two dates on the Curve are the 7th and 16th June which are outlined below . The remaining dates have been covered with the complete Forecast available at studentofgann.com.au.

After making Top on the 5th Jan 2022 we ran down 596 points in 20 days making Low on the 25th Jan - from here we moved higher into the 5th Feb an increase of 373 points in 9 days running out a Minor 30 Deg Cycle between both points - from here trend continued down making low on Jan 25th which was a significant Low . The time periods were similar with the first leg down measuring 20 days and the second leg coming in at 22 days so time was evenly balanced however the price amplitude between both swings was different . It is interesting to note that time from AC is 52 days and if we project this same period forward from the 29th March Top it balances into the 20th May Low measuring 52 days Top to bottom. These repeating Time periods are quite interesting and occur on a regular basis across different timeframes so they are quite important to keep track of particularly when they link up with Seasonal dates or Fixed Cycle points on the Square of Nine . On the 29th March we had the secondary Top and it was all down hill from there with price remaining below all of the Angles including the Angle from point B & D running out from previous Lows . We did have a small upswing from the 18th Jan minor Low into the 21st Apr a 142 point rally in three days and two similar low magnitude rallies but the main trend was down till the 3810 May 20 Low . On the 24th March I issued a Forecast calling Top for the 29th March with a projected drop into the 18th April which transpired with price dropping 267 points into minor Low before having a three day rally and then continuing the downtrend . One day before the Top I was able to confirm a price of 4637 which was posted on my twitter account. When I calculate a particular Cycle date I will usually wait a few days for it to roll around and as the market moves into the projected date I can usually determine if we are setting up for Top or Bottom and whether we are running against the projected Curve. Two squares down down from the 4818 Top = 4544 Four Squares down = 4278 and we are trading well below these points although they may become future points of resistance as price begins to rally off the Low .4368 is two Squares down serving as support for the 18th April minor Low closely aligning against this point . Also note four Squares down or two full revolutions in price = 4107 lining up with the 25th Feb 4114 Low . Keeping track of these Squares and understanding where you are positioned in relation to both the Minor and Major Cycles will help you to determine when Tops and Bottoms are most likely to occur . Two Squares up from the current Low = 4060 and we are just above that level. Four Squares up = 4319 so we will just note these levels in the diary as we move into the first two Cycle dates which I will outline below .

Page No 2 is a breakdown of previous campaigns in an attempt to see what Cycle we are currently running against . The first swing covers 1980 - 1982 . Gann usually looked back 10 20 30 and 60 years to locate and identify what particular Cycle the current market is running against and I usually would not place to much store into the 40 year Cycle but it may provide some confirmation as to where the SP500 is currently headed . You can see we had Top on the 3rd May in 1982 then down till the 9th August for Major Low a decline of 98 days however the Bear Campaign was very well established leading into this point as this was the last leg down in the sequence . The next important Cycle is the 60 year period as outlined in Chart No 2 : We ran down around 196 days peak to trough culminating in Low on the 25th June . The third Cycle goes back to 2002 showing Top on the 20th March with trend running down 127 days into the 24th Jul low completing the 20 Year Cycle . The current time period from the 5th Jan 2022 Top into the 20th May Low measures 136 days so we have overbalanced the time period of 98 days peak to trough in 1982 . The time period of 136 days is less than that of the 60 Year Cycle measuring 196 days but it is interesting to compare the 2002 Campaign which measures 127 days peak to trough which is reasonably close to the current time period of 136 days .The next Chart is a Forecast extending out towards the end of August containing five dates where turning points are indicated . It looks like the 20th May Low will remain intact for the time being so if trend does continue to move up we may see counter trend Top into the 7th June or 75 Deg on the Square an important Seasonal Date for change of trend then down till the 16th June for Low then up till the 23rd June down till the 25th July which is a strong Cycle point and will most likely culminate into Low then up till the 19th August for Top another strong Cycle point where change is indicated . As outlined earlier it is very important to wait for these points to roll around and a few days before these points we should be able to qualify if we the market is running in line with our model and either setting up for Top or Bottom into these dates .

The next Chart is a Forecast extending out towards the end of August containing five dates where turning points are indicated . It looks like the 20th May Low will remain intact for the time being so if trend does continue to move up we may see counter trend Top into the 7th June or 75 Deg on the Square an important Seasonal Date for change of trend then down till the 16th June for Low then up till the X June down till the X July which is a strong Cycle point and will most likely culminate into Low then up till the X August for Top another strong Cycle point where change is indicated . As outlined earlier it is very important to wait for these points to roll around and a few days beforehand we should be able to qualify if we are setting up for Top or Bottom and the market is running in line with the Curve ..
studentofgann.com.au


----------



## Student of Gann (24 June 2022)

SP500 Update : 
studentofgann.com.au


----------



## gartley (24 August 2022)

The peak of the SPX on the 17th August  was within the 20 week nominal cycle  crossing offsets into the future projection range ( yellow box) . 






The downtrend since looks still to be not completed.   Using Hurst Projection using centered moving averages a range of 4060 to 4098 is suggested of the 3Hr chart. The 5 week Nominal cycle with offsets crossing into the future suggests slightly lower prices 3940-3950, so these overlapping price zones should be where we can look for evidence of support and a counter trend rally to materialize and then once again wait for a new shorting opportunity at the rally peak.








5 week nominal cycle chart:


----------



## KevinBB (30 December 2022)

C'mon S&P 500. Fall off that proverbial cliff before 2pm Sydney time. I need a good entry point for end of year buying!






KH


----------

